# Why not? Milorganite



## DeliveryMan

It seems to me that when I started researching fertilizers that I heard alot of "Milorganite is the best" kind of stuff..

But here lately it seems that people are kind of put down by it -- but it seems that is because it can be hard to find. All things being equal -- if it wasn't hard to find would it still be a preferred fertilizer??


----------



## daniel3507

I still like Milorganite. I like that you don't have to really be concerned with burning or weighing and that it adds organic matter. I'm personally not using it this year because I'm curious about Carbon-X and don't need anymore phosphorus in my soil. I think the main reason people are starting to shy away from it isn't because its a bad fertilizer by any means, but because the cost of availability.

Lowes has it at $15 a bag. This breaks down $6.94 per pound of N.
Carbon-X is expensive at $65 a bag but breaks down to $5.42 per pound of N.
A bag of 29-0-5 is $33 (random bag at Lowes). That equals $2.71 per pound of N.


----------



## SCGrassMan

It's the best slow release fertilizer thats easily available. That's a lot of qualifiers, but I use it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Too expensive for the product itself. I know it's only 13$ a bag but unless you have a very small yard the cost will all up quickly. Second the company promotes there product as non burning, but just watching a couple of videos on fertilizing and no one should burn their yard. There's many more reason just a few that came to my head.


----------



## Austinite

I am no longer using it. HD doesnt sell it and I just don't feel the need for it. I'm putting plenty in my yard that milo wouldn't make a lick of difference.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I think the outage last summer gave a lot of people the opportunity to really look at the pros and cons. There was so much buzz around it from various youtubers that our herd mentality made us run out and bison (really bad dad joke). Matt Martin had a really good video on how the root cycle contributes far more organic material to the soil.


----------



## Pete1313

I used Milorganite in the past but wont be this year. When I had a smaller yard I didn't pay much attention to cost/benefit. With a larger yard I need to calculate which things give the best bang for the buck, and it's a no brainer to skip the Milo. I used it last year on the bigger yard and just felt there were other lawn related things that would be better spending that money on. Urea can be had here for $0.65 per LB of N with other products whether ammonium sulfate or slow release being less than $1.50 per LB of N.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I never saw what all the hype was about other than ease of use. Performance? No. Cost? No.


----------



## jjepeto

Austinite said:


> I am no longer using it. HD doesnt sell it and I just don't feel the need for it. I'm putting plenty in my yard that milo wouldn't make a lick of difference.


Must be regional. My local HD has over 100 bags in stock. I just picked up a few.

I'll keep using it since I'm still a beginner and I like the safety net of no burning. Plus I have a pretty small yard so it's not too bad at the total price.


----------



## erdons

The fact that it is expensive kills it for me, the smell, the fact that I can buy a 50lb of urea for $25 and have it last me months pretty much makes milorganite a no go for me.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

The rate some people put it down surprises me they aren't considering their P levels in the soil. Per lb of N, there is a ton of P. I use it as a P source with some N...

As for burning, if you weigh your fert and don't knock over your spreader, where is the risk of burn?

As others have said, the cost per lb of N is kinda up there.

If you look locally, there are many alternative class A biosolid choices for a lot less $$. I can get a mixed biosolid and compost for $3.50 per loader scoop which fills the back of a pickup. A nearby town gives a prilled version away to local residents for free. Milo is overrated if you do a little research for local options... Might as well support your local municipality anyway.


----------

